# The Highlight Reel: PlayStation Vita



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 21, 2017)

BT VITER NU GORMZSES!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Issac (Apr 21, 2017)

So sad I never got myself a Vita :'(


----------



## Chary (Apr 21, 2017)

Issac said:


> So sad I never got myself a Vita :'(


There's no better time than the present, though! PSTVs have USB support and are cheap, while used Vitas are plentiful.


----------



## Issac (Apr 21, 2017)

Chary said:


> There's no better time than the present, though! PSTVs have USB support and are cheap, while used Vitas are plentiful.


I guess I'll have to check it out, I'm way out of the loop on the vita scene


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 21, 2017)

If you have any questions Issac, I know pretty much all an end user needs to know about Vita hacking


----------



## SonicCloud (Apr 22, 2017)

ngl i would buy a vita because of the Taiko No Tatsujin and Project Diva games. But also i would buy it for the the Persona games , i have never played that saga and it seems interesenting ;o;


----------



## Hells Malice (Apr 22, 2017)

I still love my vita.
Soul Sacrifice is such a great game.
It still blew my mind when I looked at the DLC and it all just slapped me in the face at once with their little "free" sign.
What the fuck? Why aren't you extorting my money for more content you bastards?!
I never did try Delta...I should.

The Vita is still my favorite handheld. The 3DS has a lot of "good" games, but the vita has a decent amount of great games. It's sad it didn't get the attention it deserved, but the attention it did get still made/makes it a worthwhile purchase. No regrets.


----------



## kiryu1 (Apr 22, 2017)

great review, do the Wii U next..


----------



## Flame (Apr 22, 2017)

the difference with Nintendo handheld and Sony is Pokemon... if nintendo didn't have pokemon i would see no difference in the handled scene.




kiryu1 said:


> great review, do the Wii U next..



But Vita has Games.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 22, 2017)

kiryu1 said:


> great review, do the Wii U next..


Well the Wii U has to actually have some games, first. The Vita has a couple thousand games that simply weren't advertised (which is, mainly, why it failed), the Wii U has like 20 everyone knows about and that's basically it.


EDIT: Fucking Flame


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 22, 2017)

I know the basics of Vita hacking, followed it from the announcement of HENkaku.

Also, no LBP :c?


----------



## Chary (Apr 22, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> I know the basics of Vita hacking, followed it from the announcement of HENkaku.
> 
> Also, no LBP :c?


I fit LittleBigPlanet in at #3 for online games.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 22, 2017)

@Chary What? O_O
Of course, chary had to put odin's sphere in front of ys, Not only did you do it once but twice also with Persona 4 Golden did ys was second place. RIGGED, HAX. Time to riot! Where is my pickfork and torch. 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Flame said:


> the difference with Nintendo handheld and Sony is Pokemon... if nintendo didn't have pokemon i would see no difference in the handled scene.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IF sony DID have phantasy star online 2 like it was planned for vita, that just might have stand a chance against pokemon, but it did not.


----------



## pedro702 (Apr 22, 2017)

i want to buy a vita just to play ps4 games off the tv lol, tbh i looked at all this games here and they are either on other platforms already or i dont care about them at all, the only game i might have wanted was resistance  for the vita


----------



## Flame (Apr 22, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> IF sony DID have phantasy star online 2 like it was planned for vita, that just might have stand a chance against pokemon, but it did not.



chance against Pokemon with niche game which dozen people like...








yeah no.


----------



## cvskid (Apr 22, 2017)

pedro702 said:


> i want to buy a vita just to play ps4 games off the tv lol, tbh i looked at all this games here and they are either on other platforms already or i dont care about them at all, the only game i might have wanted was resistance  for the vita


They may be on other platforms but look at it this way, it's a handheld ps3 in a sense. You don't think it's cool to have console quality games in you're pocket?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 22, 2017)

Flame said:


> chance against Pokemon with niche game which dozen people like...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had no idea how much bender supported pokemon, but then again is bender, of course he would want a little slave animal to shove into balls and do battle with for amusement. 

There just as much to offer with phantasy star online games that it could be just as satisfying. If you are sure that is not true, then the question would be Is there any game that rival pokemon at all? I just can't see how pokemon is just so popular of a rpg game.


----------



## cvskid (Apr 22, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> @Chary What? O_O
> Of course, chary had to put odin's sphere in front of ys, Not only did you do it once but twice also with Persona 4 Golden did ys was second place. RIGGED, HAX. Time to riot! Where is my pickfork and torch.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


Looks like this is what you are talking about, import only though.

https://www.amazon.com/Playstation-Vita-Phantasy-Special-Package-PS/dp/B00ABA7OK8


----------



## pedro702 (Apr 22, 2017)

cvskid said:


> They may be on other platforms but look at it this way, it's a handheld ps3 in a sense. You don't think it's cool to have console quality games in you're pocket?


very few actual ps3 games are on the vita and the rest of the library are abscure jap mostly that i dont play at all.

And i already have preety much all games that were ported to the vita and i would never buy the same game again just to have it portable tbh specialy with vita memory card prices being  almost as high as the games.

if i buy a vita will be to use for my ps4 off tv gameplay and thats it, heck sony even ported some vita gems like gravity rush and tearaway making the vita even less required, im still hoping someday vita resistance and uncharted get an remastered port on ps4.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 22, 2017)

cvskid said:


> Looks like this is what you are talking about, import only though.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Playstation-Vita-Phantasy-Special-Package-PS/dp/B00ABA7OK8


Yeah, as american, playing a import with no english translation is not something most people do for a role playing game, perhaps for other games like a fighting game or something more basic, but a full scale rpg is not advised without translation due to "needing to read text to know what to do" 

But yes, that game i was waiting for english localization which is why i bought a vita for, but never got. Instead i got a few ports, like ultimate marvel vs capcom 3 and exclusives like ys memories of celcita and tales of heart R, other than that is just ports of ps3/ps4 games, and indie games with SOME good exclusive games.

3DS had mostly exclusive games that wasn't all ports, which is just good, and the port of games was GOOD games to begin with and had time and good reason to be port like donkey kong country returns and smash bros.

Then again japan always get more games than any other country does, so i'm not surprised this would happen to me. Nice finger there sega, i don't like it but i can see what you did there to us USA people.  *SARCASM*


----------



## pedro702 (Apr 22, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Yeah, as american, playing a import with no english translation is not something most people do for a role playing game, perhaps for other games like a fighting game or something more basic, but a full scale rpg is not advised without translation due to "needing to read text to know what to do"
> 
> But yes, that game i was waiting for english localization which is why i bought a vita for, but never got. Instead i got a few ports, like ultimate marvel vs capcom 3 and exclusives like ys memories of celcita and tales of heart R, other than that is just ports of ps3/ps4 games, and indie games with SOME good exclusive games.
> 
> 3DS had mostly exclusive games that wasn't all ports, which is just good, and the port of games was GOOD games to begin with and had time and good reason to be port like donkey kong country returns and smash bros.


there is no competition between the 3ds and the vita in exclusives, the 3ds has so manny exclusives that arent on other systems that it isnt even fare to compare lol.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 22, 2017)

Pretty much nailed it with the titles. Good post  (<-- how come there is no Vita version of this smiley?)


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 22, 2017)

pedro702 said:


> there is no competition between the 3ds and the vita in exclusives, the 3ds has so manny exclusives that arent on other systems that it isnt even fare to compare lol.


Yes, that is basically the good thing about nintendo systems. 

Is always been the case, exclusive game sell the systems, that hasn't changed. I just wish that sony realized that, most of what vita has been was ports rather than exclusive games. Even though the exclusives are good, not most of them are. So far is been these two things

People who been buying 3ds wanted exclusive new games to play
People who been buying vita wanted to play their console counter parts on the go
Not that is a fact what people buy them for, but is a observation based on the games released for the two systems. Sony to market "Cross-Buy".... rather poorly due to some most games existing on vita and ps3/ps4 and not being cross buy like skull girls, marvel vs capcom 3, FINAL FANTASY X HD collection, and lot more. Sony marketing has failed a lot for vita, more likely in favor of ps4.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 22, 2017)

snip


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 22, 2017)

Chary said:


> I fit LittleBigPlanet in at #3 for online games.



Shit, I really must get some sleep.
Stupid GTAmarathon is depriving me of it.


----------



## kiryu1 (Apr 22, 2017)

Flame said:


> But Vita has Games.





Tom Bombadildo said:


> Well the Wii U has to actually have some games, first. The Vita has a couple thousand games that simply weren't advertised (which is, mainly, why it failed), the Wii U has like 20 everyone knows about and that's basically it.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Fucking Flame



But I liked @Chary's review of the device, just wishing she could that on the Wii U as well.

Well yeah, it has like 20 good games but I love Wii U's two screen and Amiibo gimmick..


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 22, 2017)

They didn't make it easy to find an RPG that wasn't borderline hentai, but I found Adventures of Mana which is looking alright. Great page, I'll keep an eye on this page for other games in the future.


----------



## VMM (Apr 22, 2017)

Wait, best indies and there isn't Super Meat Boy?
This is the best indie of all time.

Fez also deserve a place on that list


----------



## CeeDee (Apr 22, 2017)

Dang, the Vita has a lot more games than I thought it did.


----------



## cvskid (Apr 22, 2017)

CeeDee said:


> Dang, the Vita has a lot more games than I thought it did.


Problem is a lot of them are import only.


----------



## s157 (Apr 22, 2017)

Aw, Severed isn't on the indie list? Salad mix would have to suffice. Still, great article for a rather unappreciated handheld.


----------



## TesseractStorm (Apr 22, 2017)

cvskid said:


> Problem is a lot of them are import only.



True, but all the ones on the lists are/were available in the US. 

I love my Vita, even if it came to me with a firmware too late to hack.  I've got enough psn games to more than fill my 64gb memory card.

Really wish Sony had pulled their heads out of their backsides when it came to designing and marketing the Vita. Sad waste of potential. Had they made the memory either more affordable or used a standard micro SD it might have gone a long way toward getting more customers. Add to that the almost non-existant marketing and the Vita wasn't even given a chance to succeed.


----------



## cvskid (Apr 22, 2017)

TesseractStorm said:


> True, but all the ones on the lists are/were available in the US.
> 
> I love my Vita, even if it came to me with a firmware too late to hack.  I've got enough psn games to more than fill my 64gb memory card.
> 
> Really wish Sony had pulled their heads out of their backsides when it came to designing and marketing the Vita. Sad waste of potential. Had they made the memory either more affordable or used a standard micro SD it might have gone a long way toward getting more customers. Add to that the almost non-existant marketing and the Vita wasn't even given a chance to succeed.


I agree. I don't even mind the proprietary memory cards that much, but it makes no sense why they still cost as much as they do considering sony stopped caring about the ps vita a long time ago. If it supported microsd i would have bought a 256gb sd card for the ps vita.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Apr 22, 2017)

Not going to Include blazblue: chronophantasma here ?


----------



## Hanafuda (Apr 22, 2017)

Are there enough good _racing_ games to justify a category?


----------



## MKKhanzo (Apr 22, 2017)

Vita has a good share of fighting games, I think a top 10 can be added.

Awesome article BTW


----------



## Xzi (Apr 22, 2017)

A lot of solid games on this list that I wouldn't have known were on Vita otherwise.  Other than the few first-party games, though, all the good ones are available on Steam.  Would be nice to have Salt and Sanctuary on a portable, but if we get the Dark Souls games on Switch that'd be even better.


----------



## Retinal_FAILURE (Apr 22, 2017)

But we can play the only Pokemon games that mattered on the Vita with VHBL, and then even if your on the newest firmware...I think? At least if you're on all the way up to 3.63 you can play RED, Yellow, and Blue. When Poke got past those it was a monotonous bore for me, though I hear they made a remake of the original for GBA? VHBL can easily run GBA. And cant forget pokemon pinball, thats a classic!


----------



## Bonestorm (Apr 22, 2017)

Vita is love, Vita is life.

Literally.


----------



## ov3rkill (Apr 22, 2017)

I wonder what's going on with Sony Entertainment outside Japan. They didn't even give Vita a chance and just declare it a legacy console. However, Vita in Japan is still  popular and are still releasing some nice candy-colored versions of the console and more dating sims. hehe.


----------



## Bonestorm (Apr 22, 2017)

Retinal_FAILURE said:


> But we can play the only Pokemon games that mattered on the Vita with VHBL, and then even if your on the newest firmware...I think? At least if you're on all the way up to 3.63 you can play RED, Yellow, and Blue. When Poke got past those it was a monotonous bore for me, though I hear they made a remake of the original for GBA? VHBL can easily run GBA. And cant forget pokemon pinball, thats a classic!


Too bad Gold,Silver, and Crystal were much better games. 

Gen 2 4 lyfe yo.


----------



## Retinal_FAILURE (Apr 22, 2017)

Bonestorm said:


> Too bad Gold,Silver, and Crystal were much better games.
> 
> Gen 2 4 lyfe yo.


I have played a little bit of Crystal, iy was interesting now that you mention it, I'm gonna start playing it AGAIN now!


----------



## DarkWork0 (Apr 22, 2017)

pedro702 said:


> i want to buy a vita just to play ps4 games off the tv lol, tbh i looked at all this games here and they are either on other platforms already or i dont care about them at all, the only game i might have wanted was resistance  for the vita


You can still play PS4 games off the TV with any smartphone, don't need a Vita just for that.


----------



## Windowlicker (Apr 22, 2017)

Is Bastion such a good port for the Vita?


----------



## chocoboss (Apr 22, 2017)

We have many good games on vita : project diva ( miku  )





But also : hyperdimension neptunia ( the serie of 4 games )





We also have borderland 2 !





The real problem of the vita was that sony never comunicate about it >.<


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 22, 2017)

I haven't really touched my Vitas for a few weeks until recently I got back into playing Hyperdimension Neptunia re;birth 3 and a few PSP/PS1 ISOs through ePSP hacks; still have a lot of gameplay to get through! 

There seems to be countless worthwhile games on that list I still haven't tried out yet, so that further drives my urge to pick up and play on my Vitas more often in the future. Anyhow, glad to see the Vita got another Temp article it deserves!


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Apr 22, 2017)

Doesn't there need to be a successor hardware in order for a hardware to be considered "legacy"?

Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Bonestorm (Apr 22, 2017)

RemixDeluxe said:


> Doesn't there need to be a successor hardware in order for a hardware to be considered "legacy"?
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong.


Is the Dreamcast not a "legacy" console?


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Apr 22, 2017)

Bonestorm said:


> Is the Dreamcast not a "legacy" console?


You are absolutely correct. But I only agree with that based solely on the time that has passed since it's launch date. It hasn't been even close to a decade for the Vita and the technology isn't as archaic in comparison with today's standards. It just seems odd even though Sony wants to write this off as a failure.


----------



## retrofan_k (Apr 22, 2017)

Issac said:


> So sad I never got myself a Vita :'(



Grab a PSTV, Henkaku and free use of USB storage (say goodbye to expensive SONY memory cards) Whitelist the games SONY blocked = Profit.


----------



## RivenMain (Apr 22, 2017)

I'd love to order one of those Japanese vita's, the import duties and shipping are what worry me though. I'd really hate for it to be sent around all over and the item get damaged because they put the items in different boxes and may kick the boxes repeatedly to try and make it fit. I could just get a decal, but I'm also like dammit I want it and I don't care that its expensive. XD


----------



## leon315 (Apr 22, 2017)

does vita tv compatible with dualshock 3?


----------



## pedro702 (Apr 22, 2017)

DarkWork0 said:


> You can still play PS4 games off the TV with any smartphone, don't need a Vita just for that.


yeah but vita has buttons and joysticks attached to the screen and smartphones dont.


----------



## DbGt (Apr 22, 2017)

I dont understand why people like so much the vita, nowdays it is not necessary

I just bought a PsTV last month and modified it. Apart from Persona, there really is no reason to have it, all or most of its games are either on ps3 or already ported to pc/ps4.


----------



## death360 (Apr 22, 2017)

And who said the Vita didn't have games now I feel like picking one up.


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 22, 2017)

Nice list. I picked up one a couple of weeks back. While it can't compete with my guitar, it's certainly a cool device.

I can vouch for most indie games being great, btw. I'd add stealth inc 1 and 2 to it, but I couldn't say in what spot. :-P


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 22, 2017)

RemixDeluxe said:


> Doesn't there need to be a successor hardware in order for a hardware to be considered "legacy"?
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong.


"Legacy" in computing basically means "discontinued". There doesn't have to be a successor.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legacy_system

As for the PSVita, it's a fantastic system. It's hard to poke holes in it - hardware-wise it's an excellent design and it's a shame it didn't reach mainstream support and wide-spread adoption. There's lots of great games out there for it and it's definitely worth picking up. It's easily one of my favourite underrated consoles.


----------



## MajinCubyan (Apr 22, 2017)

Very nice list, Chary! Now I have more games that I should look into. The backlog, it never ends...


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Apr 22, 2017)

and they said 'the vita has no games'

i love my vita <3


----------



## cvskid (Apr 22, 2017)

MKKhanzo said:


> Vita has a good share of fighting games, I think a top 10 can be added.
> 
> Awesome article BTW


In no particular order

Dead or Alive 5+, Dengeki Bunko Fighting Climax/Ignition, Blazblue Chrono Phantasma Extend, Mortal Kombat 9, Injustice Gods Among Us Ultimate Edition,

Street Fighter x Tekken, Ultimate Marvel vs Capcom 3, Skullgirls 2nd Encore, Guilty Gear XX Accent Core Plus R, and Arcana Heart 3 Love Max!!!!!.

Guilty Gear is a digital only title while Skullgirls you can't do 2 player ad hoc for some odd reason. Even if you are in the same room as the other person and you both have ps vita systems you are forced to go online in order to play against each other.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Apr 22, 2017)

Well, if P4 golden is the best version of P4... Guess I'll pick up a vita.

But, that also makes me excited for a possible Persona port for Switch.


----------



## MrJason005 (Apr 22, 2017)

vita = japan machine


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Apr 22, 2017)

DQ builders? Sign me up! 

Absolutely loved that game on PS4, gonna enjoy it in a portable style.


----------



## SLiV3R (Apr 22, 2017)

Very Nice list. I have always ranked and considered the PSViTA among the best handhelds. I have played and loved many of those games you ranked, like YS, Atelier games etc. etc.. But in the long run, it is the Roguelikes that really SHINES on the handheld, as they are as made to just pick up and play, whenever, wherever. My PSViTA was a Spelunky-machine for almost 2 years as it is a Perfect fit!

A couple of other great Roguelikes/Roguelites on the PSViTA that OP didnt mention:
Downwell
Crypt of the NecroDancer
Dont Starve
Risk of Rain


----------



## MrJason005 (Apr 22, 2017)

chocoboss said:


> We have many good games on vita : project diva ( miku  )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


barfs


----------



## Ericzander (Apr 22, 2017)

This is a very great breakdown @Chary!  My Vita just arrived yesterday and I was actually wondering what I should install on it.  So far I decided on Guacamelee, Child of Light, Danganronpa, Digimon Cyber Sleuth, Persona 4: Golden, Persona 4 Dancing all Night, World of Final Fantasy, Uncharted Golden Abyss, and Don't Starve.  

That gives me like 12gb of extra space for later.  I'm certainly gonna keep coming back to this thread.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 23, 2017)

Persona 4 Golden is the shit.


----------



## KlasseyKreations (Apr 23, 2017)

Next on The Highlight Reel: we will be taking an in-depth look at the best handheld gaming console ever *drum roll* the Nokia N Gage
(jk it's obviously the Nintendo DS , im definitely not bias )

Also thanks for the great review Naoto...I mean @Chary


----------



## QiMu (Apr 23, 2017)

I bought both vita and N3DS in early 2017. My favourite is vita and i spend most of my past time playing it. Luckily my son love the 3DS so it is not wasted lol.


----------



## MaskedMarvel (Apr 23, 2017)

Lol the Vita owner emotional support thread.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Apr 23, 2017)

Gravity Rush <3


----------



## vayanui8 (Apr 23, 2017)

The vita really is a great system. It may cater to a specific audience, but it does it well and consistently. The library gets huge when you start to count imports too.


----------



## Bonestorm (Apr 23, 2017)

DbGt said:


> I dont understand why people like so much the vita, nowdays it is not necessary
> 
> I just bought a PsTV last month and modified it. Apart from Persona, there really is no reason to have it, all or most of its games are either on ps3 or already ported to pc/ps4.


You say that, because you have no clue what you speak of.


----------



## DarkWork0 (Apr 23, 2017)

pedro702 said:


> yeah but vita has buttons and joysticks attached to the screen and smartphones dont.


Not really an actual issue because of Bluetooth and the ability to sync just about any wireless controller to your phone.


----------



## pedro702 (Apr 23, 2017)

DarkWork0 said:


> Not really an actual issue because of Bluetooth and the ability to sync just about any wireless controller to your phone.


you miss the point of remote play dont you? remote play is to play the game without using the screen basicaly making it handheld mode being it wiiu gamepad,handheld mode or vita stream, you basicaly stream the game to handheld mode, if i would stream for a phone and then using an actual bt controller what would be the point?

remote play is for sitting on the couch or being on bed and playing the game, if i had to use the smart phone screen as a screen and an actual remote i couldnt play confurtably on off tv gameplay because you would need to lay the phone up on some surface and then using an actual controller, for that it might as whell just use the tv lol.


----------



## Pluupy (Apr 23, 2017)

I think I only wanted to play a two games from that list. Vita still has no games. One whole game more than the Switch, but still an equally useless console. The Wii U actually looks more appealing than both.

This is incredibly saddening.

I was so excited for the Vita at first but Sony fucked it up. I don't know why they did the same thing to the Vita as they did to the PSP. Not taking advantage of it's capabilities. Proprietary storage. Not localizing games. Expensive-assed console. Do most of those listed games even use the touch pad on the back? Games don't even run at full speed with that streaming function. I wanted to play Final Fantasy XIV in bed.

And real talk, you people acting like the Vita is worth the price because of one or two games must be rich to spend so much money on a single console just for that. I don't want my $200 gaming devices collecting dust after I beat the two games I wanted. 

Whoever is in charge of Sony's portable gaming division or whatever needs to be fucking fired. I'm waiting for Vita prices to drop low or for Square-Enix to give purpose to Playstation's portable yet again.

Until then, I will be playing Shin Megami Tensei, BokuMono, Zelda, Mario, Yokai Watch, Kirby, Smash Bros, Theatrhythm, Animal Crossing, Dragon Quest, Zero Escape, Professor Layton, Ace Attorney and a fuck ton more on my 3DS. Maybe on Switch too in two years.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 23, 2017)

KlasseyKreations said:


> Next on The Highlight Reel: we will be taking an in-depth look at the best handheld gaming console ever *drum roll* the Nokia N Gage
> (jk it's obviously the Nintendo DS , im definitely not bias )
> 
> Also thanks for the great review Naoto...I mean @Chary


The NGage is universally hated when in fact it had loads of really good games, I loved the thing. I still remember playing Warhammer 40K and Path to Glory, those were excellent games. System Rush is also noteworthy, not to mention Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory. The system really packed a punch, I still need to repurchase one as mine was, regrettably, stolen.


----------



## pedro702 (Apr 23, 2017)

Foxi4 said:


> The NGage is universally hated when in fact it had loads of really good games, I loved the thing. I still remember playing Warhammer 40K and Path to Glory, those were excellent games. System Rush is also noteworthy, not to mention Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory. The system really packed a punch, I still need to repurchase one as mine was, regrettably, stolen.


same happened to me lol i had the original n gage stolen on the school and then bought ngage qd wich was stolen when our house was robbed since it was charging :S i still have some  sd cards for the games and chaos theory on a portable on n gage days was amazing, i also loved the red faction port and the original game _Ashen, had a doom like felling.

ngage for its time was powerful as hell, no portable could beat it unfortunely it failed miserably becuase of the phone design imo, if nokia released a dedicated portable and didnt include the phone thing it could have had more sucess._


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 24, 2017)

pedro702 said:


> same happened to me lol i had the original n gage stolen on the school and then bought ngage qd wich was stolen when our house was robbed since it was charging :S i still have some  sd cards for the games and chaos theory on a portable on n gage days was amazing, i also loved the red faction port and the original game _Ashen, had a doom like felling.
> 
> ngage for its time was powerful as hell, no portable could beat it unfortunely it failed miserably becuase of the phone design imo, if nokia released a dedicated portable and didnt include the phone thing it could have had more sucess._


Marketing sucked, library was small and the form factor needed work. Portrait mode? C'mon. As for the phone functionality, that's precisely what I want from my future gaming portables - the more devices in one the better.


----------



## DarkWork0 (Apr 24, 2017)

pedro702 said:


> you miss the point of remote play dont you? remote play is to play the game without using the screen basicaly making it handheld mode being it wiiu gamepad,handheld mode or vita stream, you basicaly stream the game to handheld mode, if i would stream for a phone and then using an actual bt controller what would be the point?
> 
> remote play is for sitting on the couch or being on bed and playing the game, if i had to use the smart phone screen as a screen and an actual remote i couldnt play confurtably on off tv gameplay because you would need to lay the phone up on some surface and then using an actual controller, for that it might as whell just use the tv lol.


What are clip on bt controllers?


----------



## gnmmarechal (Apr 24, 2017)

KlasseyKreations said:


> Naoto...I mean @Chary


What's the difference?


----------



## Chary (Apr 24, 2017)

cvskid said:


> In no particular order
> 
> Dead or Alive 5+, Dengeki Bunko Fighting Climax/Ignition, Blazblue Chrono Phantasma Extend, Mortal Kombat 9, Injustice Gods Among Us Ultimate Edition,
> 
> ...


I really did want to make a fighting game tier as well, but that genre is a bit outside my wheelhouse. I know there was a Blazblue game on there, and UMVC3, but I wasn't aware of a Guilty Gear game, or SFxT, and Skullgirls totally slipped my mind! Thanks for the list, if I ever do a revision to this, I'll definitely have to research more of the genre. 



gnmmarechal said:


> What's the difference?


----------



## cvskid (Apr 24, 2017)

Chary said:


> I really did want to make a fighting game tier as well, but that genre is a bit outside my wheelhouse. I know there was a Blazblue game on there, and UMVC3, but I wasn't aware of a Guilty Gear game, or SFxT, and Skullgirls totally slipped my mind! Thanks for the list, if I ever do a revision to this, I'll definitely have to research more of the genre.


No problem at all. Your list is a great help for people wanting to get into ps vita and i agree with everything on the list.


----------



## pedro702 (Apr 24, 2017)

DarkWork0 said:


> What are clip on bt controllers?


they suck big time, i could never use one of those abominations.


----------



## YugamiSekai (Apr 24, 2017)

I may be a Nintendo fanboy, but the Project DIVA series are the only PS games I'd play


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 24, 2017)

DarkWork0 said:


> What are clip on bt controllers?


They're some of the nerdiest things on the planet that are neither comfortable nor very effective at their intended purpose. The one thing that's not missing from my gaming experience is having to use a Rube Goldberg machine to control my video games. It's a shame that no company seems to be able to create an appealing gaming-oriented phone with strong specs for native games and good streaming capabilities. Sony came pretty damn close with the Xperia Play, but it wasn't quite right.


----------



## invaderyoyo (Apr 25, 2017)

Great list! The Vita is definitely one of my favorite consoles.

I got a 3DS and a Vita close to each one's launch and the 3ds was great, but few games kept my attention for very long. The Vita on the other hand had a bunch of games that I spent more than 100 hours on.

I definitely got more use out of my Vita and I'm still using it.


----------



## SushiKing (Apr 25, 2017)

I bought a PSP Go last year, but im scared of buying a PS Vita.

Are buying PS Vitas on ebay worth it?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 25, 2017)

I brought ps vita 1000 from ebay brand new.  It came with firmware 1.81.


----------



## codezer0 (Apr 27, 2017)

Literally, the only game for the thing I care enough to play is katamari. The only other game I knew about was borderlands, and that ended up being terrible on the Vita, based on reviews.


----------

